# FR: supposer que + mode



## jinx1311

Salut! J'ai besoin d'aide pour reconnaître les utilisations appropriées du subjonctif dans les phrases suivantes:

[…]

_Donc, considérant le contexte scientifique, il est raisonnable de supposer que Bougainville était/fût pareillement inspiré par la curiosité intellectuelle._

On peut utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif quand la clause principale a été écrit dans le présent? Dans ces phrases, je dois utiliser le subjonctif?


----------



## Maître Capello

In these sentences you must use the indicative because there is very high likelihood—you can assume the information is reliable:

[…]
_
Donc, considérant le contexte scientifique, il est raisonnable de supposer que Bougainville *était* pareillement inspiré par la curiosité intellectuelle_


----------



## ck_butterfly3

"L'indiscrétion du journal laisse supposer que la prochaine conférence de presse du président (avoir lieu) avant la fin de l'année"

ait lieu - because of the incertainty that is implied, or rather...
aurait/aura lieu - because it projects to the future??


----------



## Matthieu.H

I'd say "aura lieu"


----------



## tigerlily.x

Salut  

Is it ever correct to use ce + subjunctive? For example, if you wanted to say:

I suppose that it's thanks to my friend that I'm good at english

Would it be:
 Je suppose que ce soit grâce à mon ami que je suis forte en anglais

or simply: 
Je suppose que c'est...

Because I'm not actually stating a fact - I'm simply "supposing", I thought it would be subjunctive?
I know I've probably made several mistakes in the translation (feel free to correct them), but I just don't understand why you never really see "ce soit." 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

_Supposer_ requires the indicative. As a matter of fact, when you suppose something, you just make an assumption that can be true.

_Je suppose que c'*est* grâce à…
__Je doute que ce *soit* grâce à…_


----------



## SunnyS

Bonjour,

Do I need to use the subjunctive here: Suppose that I had a revenue of 100€ in 2009...

Supposons que j'aie eu un CA de... ?

or just simple past: Supposons que j'ai eu un CA de...


----------



## Micia93

no, subjunctive is required here


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Est-il correct de supposer que cela ne _puisse _se faire en 3 jours ?
Est-il correct de supposer que cela ne _peut _se faire en 3 jours ?

Je me posais la question de savoir si "_supposer que_" requiert l'indicatif présent ou le subjonctif...mon manuel de gramm. stipule clairement que _supposer que_ est toujours suivi d'un indicatif, mais vu que la première partie de la phrase (_est-il correct_) exprime l'incertitude,  j'ai quand même quelques doutes...

Meric,


----------



## InfiniteAero

Hello,

J'ai n'arrive pas a comprendre quand l'expression "_supposer que_"  utilise l'indicatif ou le subjonctif. J'ai entendu dire que si la phrase  est une supposition, on utilise l'indicatif et si la phrase est une  hypothèse, on utilise le subjonctif. 

La phrase: Si vous ne répondez pas avant jeudi, je supposerai que vous ne *veniez/viendrez* pas.
Quelle mode est plus approprié dans ce cas?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, _supposer que_ demande l'indicatif, en tout cas dans une phrase affirmative.

_Si vous ne répondez pas avant jeudi, je supposerai que vous ne veniez pas._ 
_Si vous ne répondez pas avant jeudi, je supposerai que vous ne *viendrez* pas._ 

Le subjonctif serait éventuellement possible dans l'exemple de PY étant donné qu'il s'agit d'une question, mais même dans ce cas je préfère l'indicatif.

_Est-il correct de supposer que cela ne *puisse* se faire en 3 jours ?_ ()
_Est-il correct de supposer que cela ne *peut* se faire en 3 jours ?_ 

Avec une question au conditionnel, le subjonctif se justifierait toutefois davantage en raison du doute sous-jacent.

_*Serait*-il correct de supposer que cela ne *puisse* se faire en 3 jours ?_ 
_*Serait*-il correct de supposer que cela ne *peut* se faire en 3 jours ?_


----------



## Bolt0n

I came across a sentence that read _Mais je suppose que quelqu’un devait s’asseoir ici..._, but I thought _supposer que_ required the subjunctive? Why not _quelqu'un dût_?


----------



## adʁijɛ̃

There may be two reasons (which might in fact be the same, but I don't know enough about French grammar evolution to tell). One is that subjunctive is used for... Hm, let's say conjectures and hypotheses which you don't necessarily accept as true : "Supposons qu'il se soit assis ici" a detective à la Sherlock Holmes might say in a novel, before exploring the logical consequences of that hypothesis. compare with : "je suppose qu'il s'est assis ici", still an hypothesis but one that doesn't call for further development, it's a response rather than a question.

The second reason is that subjunctive is rather uncommon in spoken French. It belongs to a rather literary text, or formal speech, e.g. mathematical demonstrations. And even there, the subjonctive forms of avoir and être, especially in the third person of the present tense, are still common, other verbs and other pronouns and other tenses have practically disappeared. I don't think I ever heard anyone actually say "je suppose que quelqu'un dût"...


----------



## Maître Capello

The *indicative* is the usual mode used after _supposer que_.

_Mais je suppose que quelqu'un *devait* s'asseoir ici._  (The indicative is required.)
_Mais je suppose que quelqu'un dût/ait dû/doive s'asseoir ici._  (The subjunctive – in whatever tense – is incorrect in this case.)

The subjunctive in the subordinate clause is however sometimes used if _supposer_ is in the imperative, e.g., _Supposons que quelqu'un *se soit assis* ici_ as suggested by Adrien.
But it is not required: _Supposons que quelqu'un *s'est assis* ici_.
And sometimes only the indicative is appropriate: _Supposons que quelqu'un *s'asseillait* ici_.



adʁijɛ̃ said:


> The second reason is that subjunctive is rather uncommon in spoken French.


 No way! The subjunctive is *required* in many cases, even in spoken French. The appropriate mode depends on the introductory verb or on the conjunction used! But maybe you were specifically referring to the *imperfect subjunctive*, not to the subjunctive in general, in which case I agree with you. See also FR: Usage du subjonctif imparfait - Imperfect subjunctive usage.


----------



## yuechu

I have a question about:
"_Est-il correct de supposer que cela ne *puisse* se faire en 3 jours ?_ ()
_Est-il correct de supposer que cela ne *peut* se faire en 3 jours ?_ "

I remember hearing or reading a long time ago that the usage of the subjunctive sometimes depends on whether a question is asked with "est-ce que" or "inversion". ("Inversion" requiring the sujunctive and "est-ce que" requiring the indicative)
Would that be the case here too? If the question were "Est-ce qu'il est correct de supposer que cela ne peut se faire en 3 jours ?", would only the indicative be correct?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,

J'espère qu'il est permis de poser ici ma question : 

est-ce que "ne pas supposer" commande un subjonctif ? 

(Je ne sais pas si j'avais déjà posé cette question car je ne peux rien trouver sur le forum. )


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois que très peu de phrases où on emploierait _*ne pas* supposer que_… Quelle est votre phrase complète ? Quel est le contexte que vous avez en tête ?


----------



## Micia93

d'accord avec vous Maître Capello, on dirait plutôt : "je ne pense pas que ..." plutôt que "je ne suppose pas que ..."


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah d'accord... Non, pour le moment je n'ai pas de contexte en tête. C'était simplement que la différence de choix de mode entre "penser que" et "ne pas penser que" m'a conduite à songer à cette question. 
Merci à vous deux. Si je rencontre un contexte précis, je le présenterai.


----------



## Reynald

Avec cette forme assez courante pour nier ou interroger sur une affirmation sous-entendue, une insinuation… (exemples pris dans la première page de G-Livres), l'indicatif, le conditionnel et même le subjonctif sont possibles :

Vous ne supposez quand même pas que Michael est impliqué dans le vol de ce tracteur ?
Vous ne supposez quand même pas que c'est lui qui a descendu ce Reverdi ?
Vous ne supposez quand même pas que j'ai balancé mon fils par la fenêtre ?
Vous ne supposez quand même pas que j'irais vivre au port.
Vous ne supposez quand même pas que l'assassin se soit introduit au...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci vicement pour votre contribution !
Donc il semble que la négation est surtout employée à la forme interrogative ?


----------



## Reynald

Cela tient sûrement à la construction que j'ai entrée dans le moteur de recherche. 
Parce que si l'on reprend la première phrase, par exemple, on peut très bien avoir :
_Je n'ai jamais supposé que Michaël était impliqué dans le vol du tracteur._ 
Ou _Je n'ai jamais supposé que Michaël soit impliqué dans le vol du tracteur._
Ou_ Je n'ai jamais supposé que Michaël ait été impliqué dans le vol du tracteur._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Hmm... alors on peut dire qu'il n'y a pas de"règle" ni même de préférence quant à "ne pas supposer que". Tout tient au sens que veut exprimer le locuteur ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Reynald said:


> Je n'ai jamais supposé que Michaël était impliqué dans le vol du tracteur.


Oui, mais là c'est avec _jamais_, et non avec _pas_. 

Outre les cas interrogatif ou impératif, je ne vois vraiment que de rares exemples naturels avec _ne pas supposer que_. J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre _ne pas supposer que_ et _ne pas penser que_, dont les sens sont bien distincts et certainement pas interchangeables. On dira ainsi généralement plutôt _supposer que ne pas_, auquel cas seul l'indicatif est possible. Exemple :

_Je suppose que Michaël n'*était* pas impliqué dans le vol du tracteur._



Anna-chonger said:


> alors on peut dire qu'il n'y a pas de"règle" ni même de préférence quant à "ne pas supposer que".


La négation ne change rien pour moi. Retenez seulement que dans une phrase affirmative (y compris négative), vous devriez toujours employer l'indicatif. Mais dans une phrase interrogative ou impérative, les deux modes sont possibles selon le degré de certitude du locuteur.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ok. Merci bien.


----------

